# [vlc][freebox] Upgrading udev to version >=200 (résolu)

## k-root

Bonjour,

Apres un udpate , je me retrouve avec vlc qui ne fonctionne plus   :( 

vlc    "rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=201&flavour=hd"

```
Unable to determine our source address: This computer has an invalid IP address: 0.0.0.0
```

avec mplayer cela fonctionne

mplayer "rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=201&flavour=hd"

```
MPlayer 1.1-4.6.3 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

Lecture de rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=201&flavour=hd

Solution de mafreebox.freebox.fr pour AF_INET...

Connexion au serveur mafreebox.freebox.fr[212.27.38.253] : 554...

librtsp: server responds: 'RTSP/1.0 403 Forbidden'

Grandeur cache réglée à 640 KBytes

Remplissage du cache : 19.68% (128968 octets)   

libavformat version 54.29.104 (external)

Fichier de type TS détecté.

VIDEO H264(pid=68) AUDIO AAC(pid=69) SUB Teletext(pid=70)  PROGRAM N. 20515

Cannot seek backward in linear streams!

FPS seems to be: 25.000000

==========================================================================

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo : [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

libavcodec version 54.59.100 (external)

Codec vidéo choisi : [ffh264] vfm : ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Ouverture décodeur audio : [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

[aac @ 0x7fab65e13b40]TYPE_FIL: Input buffer exhausted before END element found

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 0.0 kbit/0.00% (ratio: 0->192000)

Codec audio sélectionné : [ffaac] afm : ffmpeg (FFmpeg AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Démarre la lecture...

Unsupported PixelFormat 61

Unsupported PixelFormat 53

Unsupported PixelFormat 81

L'aspect du film est 1.78:1 - pré-redimensionnement à l'aspect correct.

VO: [xv] 1440x1080 => 1920x1080 Planar YV12 

A:19482.2 V:19483.0 A-V: -0.869 ct: -0.136  37/ 37 54%  4% 31.3% 2 0 7% 

Sortie... (Fin)

```

ifconfig 

```
lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Boucle locale)

        RX packets 2  bytes 148 (148.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2  bytes 148 (148.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

net1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.14  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether 8c:89:a5:53:30:4f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 75743  bytes 73474998 (70.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 62245  bytes 6633153 (6.3 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 1  collisions 0
```

netstat -nr

```
Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic   MSS Fenêtre irtt Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.254   0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 net1

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG        0 0          0 lo

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 net1
```

est ce que c'est un vrai problème de réseau ou un problème de use flag ? 

 *Quote:*   

> media-video/vlc-2.0.6  USE="X aac alsa avahi avcodec avformat cdda cddb dbus dvb dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt gnome jack libass libnotify live mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc pulseaudio qt4 rtsp sdl skins sse svg swscale theora truetype udev v4l vaapi vorbis x264 xcb xv -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -bidi -bluray -dc1394 -debug -dirac (-direct2d) -directfb (-directx) (-dshow) -dts (-dxva2) -egl -fbosd -fluidsynth -gme -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -kate -kde -libcaca -libproxy -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -lua (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) -matroska (-media-library) -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -optimisememory -opus -oss -portaudio -projectm -pvr -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -sid -speex -sqlite -switcher -taglib -twolame -upnp -vcdx -vlm (-waveout) (-win32codecs) (-wingdi) -wma-fixed -xml -xosd -zvbi" 0 kB

 

merci d'avance pour vos suggestions,

----------

## k-root

apres un downgrade de live  , toujours bloqué 

le pb semble etre localisé -> 

[0x7f11640010f8] live555 demux warning: RTP subsession 'video/MP2T' failed (getsockname() error: Mauvais descripteur de fichier)

 *Quote:*   

> Opening connection to 212.27.38.253, port 554...
> 
> ...remote connection opened
> 
> Sending request: OPTIONS rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=100005 RTSP/1.0
> ...

 

----------

## k-root

le port configuré dans vlc est 63333 ... mais en virfiant avec wireshark les packets arrive sur 63332 .... grml , c'est vexant

 *Quote:*   

> [0x7effa4002f08] live555 demux debug: RTP subsession 'video/MP2T'
> 
> Sending request: SETUP rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=620&flavour=sd RTSP/1.0
> 
> CSeq: 4
> ...

 

 :cry: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It would seem my initial assessment is partially correct the "m=video 0 RTP/AVP 96" line in the DSS SDP specifying port 0 seems to tell the client to select a port to use. VLC as an RTSP player throws this error if that port is specified, but currently in use:
> 
> [00000539] live555 demuxer warning: RTP subsession 'video/MP4V-ES' failed (getsockname() error: Bad file descriptor)
> ...

 

----------

## k-root

bon bon,  heureusement en tcp cela fonctionne ... 

```
vlc  rtsp://ipeyeanywhere.marmitek.com/mpeg4
```

mais vlc refuse toujours les packets de la freebox ...

----------

## k-root

bon, 

en regardant les outputs de vlc, je penche pour un pb de profile, gcc-config , emerge ...

passage d'un pofile supprimé au 13.0, update de gcc ...

 *Quote:*   

> [NULL @ 0x7fc6f40b10f0] Value 4686111960511545344,000000 for parameter 'b' out of range
> 
> blabla...
> 
> [NULL @ 0x7fc6f40b10f0] Value 4613937818241073152,000000 for parameter 'thread_type' out of range
> ...

 

Value 4686111960511545344,000000 for parameter 'b'  .... ces messages arrivent meme en  supprimant ~/.config/vlc , 

bon , topic temporairement solved .

----------

## k-root

apres avoir repris les dep de vlc, les differents libs .. problème résolu par un 

```
emerge world
```

..  maintenant vlc est content.

----------

